

Lark Will Wake You Silently Without A Jarring Alarm - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/28/lark-will-wake-you-silently-without-a-jarring-alarm/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
chopsueyar
Why not just a built-in alarm clock in the wrist device?

~~~
chopsueyar
[http://www.amazon.com/Silent-Vibrating-Personal-Alarm-
Shake-...](http://www.amazon.com/Silent-Vibrating-Personal-Alarm-Shake-N-
Wake/dp/B0027A573Q)

$30, with a $25 restaurant.com gift card.

